# Big Ag.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just about near total monopoly......or soon will be due to mergers and acquisitions.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/business-inputs/article/2017/07/25/processed-protein-companies-faring


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not good news....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Life does not seem as simple as it once was.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Good for Kubota for being a good investment though.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Lots of money being passed around under the table somewhere. Having control of 80% of the seed corn in the US isn't monopolistic?


----------

